# so I tried IGF-1 des for the first time today



## E-Volve (Apr 26, 2013)

I think I see why people to the split injects up.
Trained my arms today and I injected 100mcg just before I started in my left bicep. By the end of training I flexed both arms in the mirror to see if I noticed a difference in the pump. My left Bicep which is normally a little bit smaller than the right was quite noticeably larger now than the right. 

Do you guys think this affects growth of site by injecting all in one spot?


----------



## tripletotal (Apr 27, 2013)

Subscribed for updates. Very interested....


----------



## colochine (Apr 27, 2013)

Cool I'm in. Peps have my attention as of late.


----------



## omegachewy (Apr 27, 2013)

youre asking if a chemical that is directly related to muscle growth and has no ester help with site muscle growth. think mate.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 29, 2013)

I always site pin. Prob just some COD issue but I swear i get better pumps..


----------



## jm425 (Aug 5, 2013)

Des is systemic I think so it wouldn't matter where you pin it.  I notice better pumps and more vascularity.  Also helps me stay lean while eating more.


----------



## Jerry M (Aug 5, 2013)

jm425 said:


> Des is systemic I think so it wouldn't matter where you pin it.  I notice better pumps and more vascularity.  Also helps me stay lean while eating more.



please link info where you learned its systemic. i have no evidence to say its local, so mere curiosity.


----------



## jm425 (Aug 6, 2013)

Jerry M said:


> please link info where you learned its systemic. i have no evidence to say its local, so mere curiosity.



I'm just going by what an anonymous source told me who owns a research company.  The only igf I know that is non systemic is mgf.


----------

